# Benchtop Drill Press Recommendations



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I'd be interested in some recommendations on a 12", benchtop drill press.

Specifically, I'm looking for a DP with 3" or more quill travel. Stuff like lasers, on-the-fly speed changes, etc. might be nice but aren't required.

I have considered a Delta DP350, but some of the reviews I have read are a little spotty, and a lot of places either show it as a special order, or just plain out of stock.

My current drill press (PerformaX 10") has been a decent enough tool, but I'd like something better than the 2 3/8" quill travel.

-Gerry


----------



## doninvegas (Jun 10, 2010)

I have the Delts 12" DP. I got the Woodpecker drill press table for and I use it a lot. I've had it about 4 years now it it has served me well. The houseing that contains the on-off switch broke off but it was either due to me smacking it or it was a case of 110 degree temps and 2% humidity in the desert SW. Those conditions and plastic don't play well together.


----------



## Guss (Sep 19, 2011)

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_SPA7176S2101795103P?prdNo=13&blockNo=213&blockType=G213

This is the one that i have I really like it has a lot of power I have run Hole saws forstner bits I really like that digital depth gauge. The Lazer works good but needs adjusted a lot but for the money its a great drill press. I have had mine for 2 years and it gets used a lot


----------



## jgreiner (Oct 23, 2010)

Why not go with a full sized drill press? If you have your current drill press on some drawers or storage stuff, you can reclaim that lost space with something like http://lumberjocks.com/projects/54395

-jeremy


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

FWIW, if it has to be a benchtop, the harbor freight 38142 is considered one of the gems.
If you can expand your target area a bit, you can get a great press by going for either the ridgid or porter cable 15" presses. I have the ridgid and love it.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

I have the DP 350. The sketchy reviews are most likely on the early models. I researched and found they fixed the problem. I am in love with mine going on 3 years. I have al old cheap full height I havn't used in years, but I'll keep it around just in case.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm a satisfied owner of the HF 38142 that NiteWalker mentioned. If you can get the price down to where it's attractive, it's been more than fine for me.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Gerry, I have this one from Delta, and I've been very satisfied. I never use the crappy laser, but other than that it's great.


----------



## Cory (Jan 14, 2009)

I've got a Craftsman 12" benchtop drill press that has served me well for 2 years. I looked at the Delta, but I couldn't justify the price difference. I think I got mine on sale for about $180. The first thing I did with it was replace the stock belt with a link belt. Since then, I've not had any trouble with it at all. The lasers are easy to use, the table is flat, and it has ample power for the types of work I do.

Good luck.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Look around for an old cast iron bench top. I found a floor model King Seely/Craftsman several years ago. That thing is a tank, and has been a real addition to the shop. The new stuff is not comparable. Best of all, you'll save some bucks.
Bill


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Thanks to all who responded!

I wish I had room for a full-sized DP, but my shop ( http://lumberjocks.com/TheDane/workshop ) just does not have space … especially with winter coming. The Jeep and snow-blower will soon take up residence in the garage, crowding things even tighter.

The used drill presses I have been able to find in my area are junk … mostly Menards Tool Shop brand.

My local equipment dealer has a DP350 in the showroom … no shipping, they'll usually meet Amazon.com's posted price (~$230), and no assembly or packing materials to dispose of. If I can't make a deal with them that makes sense, I'll suffer with the PerformaX 10" for awhile and keep looking for something better to come along.

-Gerry


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I have a Grizzly G7943 and like it. I have had it 3 years now


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Thanks to everyone who responded! I wound up buying a 'MasterForce' 12" drill press on sale at Menards.

So far, so good with it … I posted a review ( http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/2509 ) that details my initial reactions and experience with it.

-Gerry


----------



## RosieX (Aug 8, 2013)

Hey Gerry, thanks for sharing. I looked at your Masterforce review - very in depth, so thanks for posting.

It's always important to read up on a potential purchase, even more so when it's several hundred dollars on the line. Reading benchtop drill press reviews is essential.

Shop Fox W1668 is on my radar right now!!


----------

